# noob from Florida



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to the forum  Nice to meet you.


----------



## TXWMP (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome to the board


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Inselpferdchen (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome ! 
Nice to meet you


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Hey there from another Florida resident! Things are expensive down there - a bale of hay in this area averages $8. We just got some round bales for $40 a roll._

_Welcome!_


----------

